# Nitecore D4



## CraftyZA (19/6/16)

Does any one stock this? Has any one tried it on vaping batteries/high capacity, high drain batteries?






My i4 needs to go. One battery connector broke of. One is not making contact any more without hacking it every time. The time has come for my beloved i4 to retire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/6/16)

Works the same as the i4. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (19/6/16)

I would also buy a new I4.


----------



## Jakey (19/6/16)

Noon clouds has em.


----------



## Jakey (19/6/16)

Works the same as an i4 but I prefer the d4 as I can see how much im draining them on each cycle as well as keeping track on whether the batts are discharging evenly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RezaD (19/6/16)

I went for the Efest LUC. The D4 charges at 375mah when 4 batteries are inserted which would take ages to charge a 3000mah battery. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bakersman (19/6/16)

RezaD said:


> I went for the Efest LUC. The D4 charges at 375mah when 4 batteries are inserted which would take ages to charge a 3000mah battery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Slow and steady wins the race I always say.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/16)

I got two of the D4's from Fasttech. Performs beautifully.


----------



## Gizmo (19/6/16)

6 bay charger any-day over 4 bay my 2 cents.


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/6/16)

CraftyZA said:


> Does any one stock this? Has any one tried it on vaping batteries/high capacity, high drain batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I upgraded from i4 to this. 1 year perfect service so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (19/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> 6 bay charger any-day over 4 bay my 2 cents.



Yes variety is the spice of life. I too am very happy with the Efest LUC 6 bay I recently bought. The i2 now stays at the office so I never have issues with uncharged batteries. As there are 3 vapers in my household the 6 bay is a perfect match. No more waiting or fights about uncharged batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (20/6/16)

Takealot has these - http://www.takealot.com/nitecore-d4...charger-with-220-and-12-v-chargi/PLID38258671


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/6/16)

KlutcH said:


> Takealot has these - http://www.takealot.com/nitecore-d4...charger-with-220-and-12-v-chargi/PLID38258671


Thats a bit pricey. It's cheaper from most of our vendors.


----------



## moolies86 (20/6/16)

http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/b...e-d4-intellichargernitecore-d4-intellicharger
Vape club also has stock it seems


----------



## Lim (20/6/16)

Have some in stock


----------



## Laubscher12 (20/6/16)

@CraftyZA If you would be interested i will take the i4 off your hands? I can't afford a new one and i am in desperate need of a charger!!


----------



## CraftyZA (20/6/16)

Will chat when i get a new charger. Will buy in a week from now. It can easily be fixed if you remove the springs. I'm still toying with the idea of doing this for myself. But if I buy a new one, you can have this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (20/6/16)

CraftyZA said:


> Will chat when i get a new charger. Will buy in a week from now. It can easily be fixed if you remove the springs. I'm still toying with the idea of doing this for myself. But if I buy a new one, you can have this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !! i sent you a pm


----------

